# Our First



## mostangrypirate (Jun 12, 2011)

Brought this little thing home today. still nervous. stood absolutely still for 3 hours, but just ate a little bit a few minutes ago. I worry a little about the change in temp. It was kept outdoors from birth ( I am told it is young ) it has been triple digits here, and now it is inside at 75 and I drop it to 68 overnight. we're talking a major shift in climate.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So adorable and gorgeous 

Most of mine are from an aviary moved in to a hot home as i hate the cold lol mine are alright


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous bird


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

very pretty cinnamon pearl!


----------

